# s14 roll cage



## frost619 (Jan 4, 2004)

anyone know where i can get a weld in roll cage for my 240, or do i have to get it custom built? ive been looking everywhere thanks


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

http://www.japanparts.com/shop/shop...andling+and+Braking&type_third=Roll+Cage/Bars

its some ok shit.....


----------

